# Individual food boxes at party instead of trays of stuff



## angelmummy

anyone used party boxes for kids at parties and how well did they go down with the kids and what did you put in them???

i was thinking bread roll sandwhich, crips, raisins or similar, jelly, small bun/biscuit, drink.

any other ideas. i just cannot face the though of doing trays of lots of food.

???

thanks x


----------



## charliebear

I think it sounds fab. 

My nephew had a soft play party and the place provided them. Sandwich, sausage roll crisps, cake, drink (cant remember what else :))

I much prefer them as AJ is a grazer and can keep all of his bits together and pick as and when he wants.


----------



## mummyof32011

Hey don't want to r n r so i thought to comment.....my son went to a party where they all had food boxes and it def went down a treat!! It was like a surprise to what was in their box. Bear in mind of any veggies or fussy eaters and u Shud be fine! Were avin same priblem for our son. Hes four in coupke of weeks and having a pirate themed party at home :/ mad 8 no but i just cant afford to hure room out for them as well as see to my two youngest....so being at home i got everythin on hand asvwel/ as somewhere for baby to sleep without interruption....I hope u manage to sort it out huni xxxx


----------



## MotherBeth

We also attended one where they did that. The kids seemed to love it!


----------



## Blah11

most soft play or organised parties we've been to do this. usually its a sandwich, a cake, usually some crisps, sausage roll, raisins and a frube! Quite a few have came round with icecream cones too. Then they get a party bag to go home with with sweets and birthday cake in it.


----------



## hunniechunks

I would never have thought of doing that myself but i think its a brilliant idea! In fact i'm gonna steal it for my next party :) 

x


----------



## amie-leigh

we went to a party on sunday and thats what the kids got in the boxes were :- a roll, a mini bag of haribo (jelly sweets), a small packet of crisps, a fruit shoot (well shops own brand but just as good) and a mini cupcake 
the kids loved them x


----------



## Miss_Bump

That's a really good idea!

I'd be well impressed if I was going to your party ;)


----------



## Cattia

My friend did this for her daugher's birthday, and the kids loved it! I think they feel special getting their own little box of things just for themselves. Just make sure there is nobody on a special diet like any kids who are veggie etc.


----------



## indy and lara

Lots of the party places sell boxes to match your party theme too.


----------



## JMC82

I think it's a really good idea. It's an easy way to make sure they've got a variety to eat. I've been at some kids parties where they have helped themselves buffet style and most of them only want the cakes if they are picking it themselves. x


----------



## eldar

Thats a fab idea! I shall be stealing/borrowing it! - the bit I hate about parties is spending forever making up loads of different foods and making too much of them all just incase. Boxes could be made all in one go in the morning and then they are done ready to hand out - so much easier!

I may actually get out of the kitchen at the next party!


----------



## angelmummy

hunniechunks said:


> I would never have thought of doing that myself but i think its a brilliant idea! In fact i'm gonna steal it for my next party :)
> 
> x



lol glad you liked the idea :thumbup:


----------



## angelmummy

Miss_Bump said:


> That's a really good idea!
> 
> I'd be well impressed if I was going to your party ;)



Why thank you lol :haha:

Hope the kids are just as impressed!!! :wacko:


----------



## angelmummy

eldar said:


> Thats a fab idea! I shall be stealing/borrowing it! - the bit I hate about parties is spending forever making up loads of different foods and making too much of them all just incase. Boxes could be made all in one go in the morning and then they are done ready to hand out - so much easier!
> 
> I may actually get out of the kitchen at the next party!



Thats what i thought!! I thought i could even prepare most of it the night before and put in the packets of crips, box of raisins etc and then just make the sandwich fresh in the morning Then like you said, just hand them out and it saves worrying about how much to make or not to make!!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## angelmummy

Just another question. Would you do sliced bread sandwiches and just put couple of triangles in or a bread rolll (which are usually quite large!!)??

Thanks again x


----------



## Blah11

angelmummy said:


> Just another question. Would you do sliced bread sandwiches and just put couple of triangles in or a bread rolll (which are usually quite large!!)??
> 
> Thanks again x

1 slice of bread in triangles :)


----------

